# sizing bond wire



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

jsb said:


> if you had a metal jbox with a 2" pvc in and a 2" pvc out with 1/0cu passing through, how would you size the ground to the box?


250.102 says to size it by 250.66. Which for 1/0 copper would be #6 copper.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I looked in 250, 300, 310, and 314 of the '08 looking for something that says you didn't have to bond if it was pulled straight through. I remember something from the past allowing it. 250.148 talks about conductors spliced within the box requiring connection to the box. Does that mean if they're pulled thru you don't have to? Stay tuned for the answer to this, and many more questions, right after this message.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ralpha494 said:


> I looked in 250, 300, 310, and 314 of the '08 looking for something that says you didn't have to bond if it was pulled straight through. I remember something from the past allowing it. 250.148 talks about conductors spliced within the box requiring connection to the box. Does that mean if they're pulled thru you don't have to? Stay tuned for the answer to this, and many more questions, right after this message.


Yes if there are no splices in the box then you would not need to connect the equip. ground to the box. I am not sure that would apply in the OP's case of mixing plastic with metal.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

ralpha494 said:


> I looked in 250, 300, 310, and 314 of the '08 looking for something that says you didn't have to bond if it was pulled straight through. I remember something from the past allowing it. 250.148 talks about conductors spliced within the box requiring connection to the box. Does that mean if they're pulled thru you don't have to? Stay tuned for the answer to this, and many more questions, right after this message.


With grounded metal conduit, you don't have to bond it if the wires pass straight through. But the OP said PVC conduit, so it must be bonded.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> 250.102 says to size it by 250.66. Which for 1/0 copper would be #6 copper.


250.102(C) is for equipment bonding jumpers on the supply side of the service. 250.102(D) is the load side and shall be sized by 250.122


----------



## augie47 (May 4, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> 250.102(C) is for equipment bonding jumpers on the supply side of the service. 250.102(D) is the load side and shall be sized by 250.122


which oddly enough, will still probably be a #6


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> 250.102(C) is for equipment bonding jumpers on the supply side of the service. 250.102(D) is the load side and shall be sized by 250.122


Ooops!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

augie47 said:


> which oddly enough, will still probably be a #6


If it is it's because he got lucky. :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If it is it's because he got lucky. :laughing:


Pffftt... I don't read books, I stare them down until they give me the info I want!


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> Pffftt... I don't read books, I stare them down until they give me the info I want!


:laughing:


I do the same thing with PBS.


----------



## electrocop (Sep 6, 2009)

*bonding*



Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes if there are no splices in the box then you would not need to connect the equip. ground to the box. I am not sure that would apply in the OP's case of mixing plastic with metal.


But in the interest of safety i would highy recommend every metal box to have a pigtail for future use...:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electrocop said:


> But in the interest of safety i would highy recommend every metal box to have a pigtail for future use...:thumbup:


Awesome. You going to finance that? You're talking like an EDF.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electrocop said:


> But in the interest of safety i would highy recommend every metal box to have a pigtail for future use...:thumbup:


So you have done a study on the safety of this issue? :jester:


----------

